# JKS Knife Thread



## Avishar (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey all,
Since we have a new place to play, why don't we start off by talking about the new beginning Dave is taking with the new knives he is making? What do you all think of the cardboard prototypes, etc? I am proud to say I dropped my paycheck without a second thought to see this one come to life!

As posted from Dave's blog:


----------



## obtuse (Feb 28, 2011)

I like the top knife a lot; though, I would prefer a chef's knife with a sabatier type profile. If you haven't used a classic sabatier, it has the perfect profile, ie, a large flat area and perfect curve towards the tip. The only thing I don't like about the sabatier is the thickness and the low carbon steel. If you made a knife with that shape and a good steel, in would be perfect to me. I know everyone has there own ideas on what the perfect knife should be. I've got cardboard cutouts as well as a hunk of D2 ready to become a prototype.


----------



## bprescot (Feb 28, 2011)

I'd love to see who else is signed up for one of these bad boys. And only to prevent having to check in multiple places for cool info/discussion, there's also another thread on this in the "Knife Maker" section here:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?27-Dave-Martell-Knives

Seems like Dave's thought of everything with this forum.


----------

